# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  per nje Shqiperi te madhe

## linda l

me duket momenti i duhur te kerkojme sot me shume se kurre nje Shqiperi te madhe te bashkuar po ju si mendoni?!

----------

Elian70 (23-10-2014)

----------


## linda l

jemi ndoshta i vetmi vend ne bote qe kufizohemi me fehtvehten... perse Gjermania ia arriti te bashkohet te behet nje e madhe dhe ne nuk mundemi?!

----------


## Wordless

E pse te duket momenti i duhur per nje "Shqiperi te mdhe" nuk na e the ?!

----------


## linda l

me duket momenti i duhur per faktin se duam te ndertojme nje shtet shqiptar dhe me lind pyetja si mund te kete shtet pa bashkim?!

----------


## JuliusB

ca thu mi linda ca thu ?

----------


## linda l

po ti JuliusB çar po na thu nej gjo t'hajrit

----------


## JuliusB

1 pyetje :
Per ca te duhet ty linda Shqiperia e madhe ?

----------


## linda l

prap me pyetje ti ta kam shpjeguar me siper per mua nuk mund te kete shtet pa bashkim pra un deshiroj te kemi nje Shqiperi te bashkuar nuk me duket normale te kemi nje kufi me Kosoven jemi shqiptare ne trojet tona bashkimi do te forcoje shtetin shqiptar ne te gjitha drejtimet

----------


## Elian70

Mua nuk me pelqen ta quaj Shqiperi te madhe, por Shqiperia Jonë, pra ato qe na takojne, as me shume e as me pak. Si mund te kemi dy shtete, dy qeveri, dy....me te njejten gjuhe e kulture? Na kane bere si Korete ne lindje...

----------

anita340 (24-10-2014),linda l (24-10-2014)

----------


## Darius

Nuk ekziston Shqiperia e Madhe. Nuk eshte koncept as gjeografik dhe as politik i shqiptareve. Se ca llomotisin serb e grek duke krijuar emertime, ajo eshte problemi i tyre. Per shqiptaret dhe Shqiperine nuk ka SHQIPERI TE MADHE.

Mjaft rate neper kurthet dhe grackat greko-serbe.

----------


## linda l

po ke te drejte Elian me bukur Shqiperia Jone

----------


## ATMAN

> me duket momenti i duhur te kerkojme sot me shume se kurre nje Shqiperi te madhe te bashkuar po ju si mendoni?!


Na duhet nje shtet funksional normal ne shqiperine  vogel fillimisht, pastaj shohim dhe bejme per te dale nga europa ,dhe te fillojme te lobojme nga amerika per bere shqiprine e madhe , mbasi ta bejme shqiperine e madhe le te behemi pjese e shteteve te bashkuara te amerikes... 

si te duket ky skenari ty Linda ???

----------

linda l (24-10-2014)

----------


## ane

> Na duhet nje shtet funksional normal ne shqiperine  vogel fillimisht, pastaj shohim dhe bejme per te dale nga europa ,dhe te fillojme te lobojme nga amerika per bere shqiprine e madhe , mbasi ta bejme shqiperine e madhe le te behemi pjese e shteteve te bashkuara te amerikes... 
> 
> si te duket ky skenari ty Linda ???


Me gjithe qejf ,ku eshte ajo e mire me ndodh kjo ..se ka dada ate nafake  :ngerdheshje:

----------

linda l (24-10-2014)

----------


## K.i EPERM

me duket momenti i duhur te kerkojme sot me shume se kurre nje Shqiperi te madhe te bashkuar po ju si mendoni?! 

Shqipërisë duhet ti kthehen Trojet e ndara ne Konferencen  Londrës  --aty ishte një shka i cili vendosi për fatin Tonë,ai ishte Profesor në Sorbonë te Parisit ishte ekspert i qeshtjeve të Ballkanit dhe menjihërë ishte derguar në Loder dhe ky shka ishte Kryetar i Komisionit për vendosjën e Kufijve në Ballkan ;edhe pse kerkoj më shumë  se kaq;mduket se emri i tij është Ostojiq.

   Të gjithë Historianët tanë e din këtë .

Përshendetje F/SH

----------

linda l (24-10-2014)

----------


## Wordless

> me duket momenti i duhur per faktin se duam te ndertojme nje shtet shqiptar dhe me lind pyetja si mund te kete shtet pa bashkim?!


Shtetin Shqipetar te ndertum e ke edhe pa bashkimin e trojeve qe kan ngel jasht kufive etnik, por problemi eshte se te ky shtet qe ke ndertu e ke ndertu me njerez te dal nga ky popull, e ky popull vec debila qet ne qeveri ashtu sikur eshte edhe vet. Tesh lind pyetja: Ku mi gjet do politikan qe nuk rrjedhin nga ky popull mamluk ?! Nuk ma merr menja se pranon kush prej jasht me ardh e me drejtu kyt milet t'merdhif

----------


## linda l

i mrekullueshem Atman te lumte goja

----------


## linda l

"Tesh lind pyetja: Ku mi gjet do politikan qe nuk rrjedhin nga ky popull mamluk ?! Nuk ma merr menja se pranon kush prej jasht me ardh e me drejtu kyt milet t'merdhif "
 mendoj se me deshire dhe perkushtim gjithçka arrihet ka shqiptare te mrekullueshem duhet me levize pak nuk do te na e sjelli evropa bashkimin

----------


## linda l

eh sa padrejtesi i kane bere Shqiperise tone

----------


## gjema

po lexoja sod reagimin e kryetarit e shoqates shqiptaro zvicerane dhe ne reagmin e tij ai thot se termi shqiperi e madhe eshte qesharak dhe se edhe po te bashkohen te gjitha trojet te banuara me shqiptar shqiperia prap do jet e vogel afersishte sa zvicrra dhe me nje buxhet me te vogl se kantoni me i varfer i zvicrres dhe ai pyet sa e rrezikshme do jet kjo shqiperi e madhe per fqinjet qe aq shum i frigohen. pra edhe un mendoj se eshte momenti i fundit qe duhet te kerkojm jo shqiperi te madhepor bashkim te trojeve shqiptare me arsyetim shum te arsyeshem deshiren e madhe te popullit dhe mos funksionimin e shteteve si shqiperia ashtu edhe kosova por edhe maqedonia dhe nese do bashkoheshin trojet shqiptare do kishte nje shtet me solid dhe me i qendrueshem

----------

linda l (27-10-2014)

----------


## linda l

eshte shume e veshtire te realizohet jemi shume te perçare

----------

